# fare d'ogni erba un fascio



## Necsus

In un intervento in questo forum mi è capitato di leggere "fare di tutta l'erba un fascio": tempo fa mi venne riferito di una correzione richiesta in un doppiaggio proprio per questa frase, che era stata giudicata sbagliata dalla funzionaria responsabile. Non mi ero mai soffermato a considerarla più di tanto, ma in effetti è vero, il modo di dire è _fare d'ogni erba un fascio_ (accomunare figurativamente in uno stesso giudizio cose, situazioni, persone fra loro diverse) e dire _di tutta l'erba_ non ha affatto lo stesso significato, in quanto il senso è proprio mettere insieme erbe diverse, non tutta l'erba disponibile in un ipotetico campo. Si potrebbe al massimo dire 'fare di tutte le erbe un fascio', al plurale, e forse proprio dalla involontaria fusione di queste due possibili versioni deriva la frequente citazione errata della frase... O pensate che possa esserci un'altra spiegazione?


----------



## SunDraw

Necsus said:


> il modo di dire è _fare d'ogni erba un fascio_ e dire _di tutta l'erba_ non ha affatto lo stesso significato


Sottoscrivo questa che ritengo una pertinente osservazione.
Salvo, volendo, l'_affatto_: diciamo che alla fin fine il significato originale è, credo, anche se appunto con qualche rischio, mantenuto, "tutta l'erba" suonando un po' come "tutto il campo con la sua varietà".

Comunque dovendo schierarmi, non esiterei (come a dire: scrivendo non farei diversamente) ad utilizzare la sola forma originaria: così come per l'etimologia, io amo proprio il riscontro filologico, ...esegetico!, delle sentenze tramandate nel tempo, con quanto di cristallino si sia formato, e di caratteriale, stilemico se non archetipico vi sia impigliato. (Che non significa non apprezzare J.S.Bach ad un organo moderno ecc.).

Insomma, certo basta capirsi ...ma mi spiace assai che (cfr Google) si usano di fatto principalmente, con quanto ne segue di deterioramento, le forme più "sportive" del dire, che non quelle "ultimate".

Si ha che il detto o è talmente diamantino da prevalere splendidamente su ogni riporto o non può che soccombere ad un uso che non vuol concedere niente alla "vetustà" in sé: per cui all'applicazione ad es. un "d'ogni" ci si sentirà autorizzati ad attualizzarlo, "svecchiarlo" in qualche modo, ed infine addolcirlo cioè quindi anche senza troppi sforzi (come sarebbe invece con "erbe" al plurale).

Per concludere ben venga, e specie in questa sede, la precisazione: questo è il dato, anzi il detto, o quantomeno: eccovi una solida tradizione, poi a giocare al telefono senza fili si fa sempre tempo (inteso che spero nessuno lo vorrà mai vietare, sai di quelli che scorgono nell'eresia un'opportunità...).


----------



## Lello4ever

Sono stato io a commettere l'errore Sorry
E' sicuramente così come dite, evidentemente quando l'ho scritto non ci ho fatto troppo caso.


----------



## scatteredlight

Anche io uso "fare di tutt'erba un fascio", dove probabilmente per "erba" si intende nome collettivo, è giusto come dice SunDraw, tutto il campo con la sua varietà. Anche "tutt'erba" dev'essere una forma arcaica. E' diverso il significato di "erbe" che intende più delle varietà vegetali di uso specifico, come "le erbe officinali", "curarsi con le erbe (medicinali)", piadina con erbe (o erbette) e patate (uso culinario). Il singolare erba secondo me è molto più generico.
Saluti!


----------



## daniele712

Lello4ever said:


> Sono stato io a commettere l'errore Sorry
> E' sicuramente così come dite, evidentemente quando l'ho scritto non ci ho fatto troppo caso.


Non lo definirei un errore. Ho sentito usare entrambe le espressioni, a cui viene dato lo stesso significato.

Daniele


----------



## scorpio1984

Necsus said:


> In un intervento in questo forum mi è capitato di leggere "fare di tutta l'erba un fascio": tempo fa mi venne riferito di una correzione richiesta in un doppiaggio proprio per questa frase, che era stata giudicata sbagliata dalla funzionaria responsabile. Non mi ero mai soffermato a considerarla più di tanto, ma in effetti è vero, il modo di dire è _fare d'ogni erba un fascio_ (accomunare figurativamente in uno stesso giudizio cose, situazioni, persone fra loro diverse) e dire _di tutta l'erba_ non ha affatto lo stesso significato, in quanto il senso è proprio mettere insieme erbe diverse, non tutta l'erba disponibile in un ipotetico campo. Si potrebbe al massimo dire 'fare di tutte le erbe un fascio', al plurale, e forse proprio dalla involontaria fusione di queste due possibili versioni deriva la frequente citazione errata della frase... O pensate che possa esserci un'altra spiegazione?



guarda caso!! proprio adesso mi stavo chiedendo la stessa cosa! Cioè, quando abitavo in Italia ho sentito "non si può fare di tutta l'erba un fascio", ma poi un giorno sul dizionario ho visto "fare di OGNI ERBA un fascio" e sono rimasta di sasso... non capivo perché non ci fosse quella che io avevo sentito... vabbè, in tutte le lingue si dicono delle cose che poi non sono accettate dalle grammatiche/dai dizionari...  non ti preoccupare! per fortuna ci sono i dizionari, per controllare! 

(non esitare a correggermi gli errori, e da un anno che non abito in Italia e probabilmente sto perdendo il livello madrelingua che avevo raggiunto)


scorpio


----------



## VogaVenessian

Perdonate se ripeto osservazioni già presenti nei post precedenti (dei quali non ho capito gran che!). La "morale" del modo di dire "*fare d'ogni *[tipo di] *erba un fascio*" si perde se trasformiamo la frase in "fare di tutta l'erba un fascio". A rigor di logica infatti è corretto e virtuoso legare in un fascio tutta l'erba dello stesso tipo, quindi, se i tipi d'erba sono differenti, allora si devono fare più fasci, uno per ciascun tipo. Se così non fai, hai agito in maniera né corretta né virtuosa, appunto il senso del traslato di cui ci stiamo occupando.


----------



## Blackman

A forza di leggerla e rileggerla non la capisco più...ho l'impressione che, in qualsiasi modo la si rigiri, non abbia granché senso.

_Fare di ogni tipo d'erba _(o _filo_ d'erba, come l'ho sempre sentita) _un fascio _*sembra* significare esattamente il contrario di quello che si dice qui: un fascio per tipo, quindi tanti fasci per quante sono le erbe.


----------



## VogaVenessian

Cominciamo con lo stabilire il senso FIGURATO. Nel Treccani (http://www.treccani.it/vocabolario/erba/) significa: "_c. Altri usi fig.: far d’ogni e. (un) fascio, mettere insieme confusamente cose che vanno tenute distinte, mescolare il buono col cattivo, spec. nel giudicare o nel modo di trattare persone e cose."_ Su questo non c'è da discutere, giusto?
FILO d'erba?   Blackman dove lo hai sentito?


----------



## Blackman

Scusa Voga, non intendevo dire che non significa quello che dici tu, ma solo palesare il mio disagio per non riuscire a collocarla adeguatamente. Giuro, sempre sentita con _filo _(un probabile errore, tramandatosi di generazione in generazione nella comunità che mi ospita), che paradossalmente toglie ogni residuo di senso all'espressione, se ci pensi bene...


VogaVenessian said:


> Cominciamo con lo stabilire il senso FIGURATO. Nel Treccani (http://www.treccani.it/vocabolario/erba/) significa: "_c. Altri usi fig.: far d’ogni e. (un) fascio, mettere insieme confusamente cose che vanno tenute distinte, mescolare il buono col cattivo, spec. nel giudicare o nel modo di trattare persone e cose."_ Su questo non c'è da discutere, giusto?
> FILO d'erba?  Blackman dove lo hai sentito?


----------



## VogaVenessian

Blackman said:


> ... sempre sentita con _filo _(un probabile errore, tramandatosi di generazione in generazione nella comunità che mi ospita), che paradossalmente toglie ogni residuo di senso all'espressione, se ci pensi bene...


Cioè l'espressione sarebbe_ Fare di ogni filo d'erba un fascio_?
Beh, così si perde ogni senso concordo.


----------



## Necsus

VogaVenessian said:


> Perdonate se ripeto osservazioni già presenti nei post precedenti (dei quali non ho capito gran che!). La "morale" del modo di dire "*fare d'ogni *[tipo di] *erba un fascio*" si perde se trasformiamo la frase in "fare di tutta l'erba un fascio". A rigor di logica infatti è corretto e virtuoso legare in un fascio tutta l'erba dello stesso tipo, quindi, se i tipi d'erba sono differenti, allora si devono fare più fasci, uno per ciascun tipo. Se così non fai, hai agito in maniera né corretta né virtuosa, appunto il senso del traslato di cui ci stiamo occupando.


Il mio post di apertura era così oscuro?


----------



## Sempervirens

Ciao a tutti!

Scusa, Voga, ma non credo di aver capito bene '' senso concordo''.

Si tratta per caso dell'aggettivo concorde, o si tratta invece di altro?
Abbi pazienza ma qui con queste calure giapponesi è probabile che non riesca  a concentrarmi e capire il nesso.

S.V


----------



## VogaVenessian

Sempervirens said:


> Ciao a tutti!
> 
> Scusa, Voga, ma non credo di aver capito bene '' senso concordo''.
> ...
> S.V


Hai ragione! È un errore di punteggiatura. Volevo scrivere: _"Così si perde ogni senso, concordo._ Concordo cioè con quanto detto da Blackman. Grazie per la segnalazione.


----------



## Sempervirens

Ah! Adesso capisco. Grazie!


----------



## ohbice

Necsus said:


> Il mio post di apertura era così oscuro?



No.


----------



## Necsus

Meno male. Grazie.


----------



## francisgranada

Secondo me la versione "fare di tutta l'erba un fascio" è quella che esprimerebbe meglio il senso figurato di cui stiamo discutendo. Cioè, appunto nel senso di "mettere insieme tutta l'erba disponibile", senza selezionare o separare i vari tipi d'erba uno dall'altro.

"Fare d'ogni [tipo di] erba un fascio" mi fa l'impressione (esagerando un po') come se ogni tipo d'erba dovesse essere rappresentato nel fascio risultante (e possibilmente una sola volta) ... Quindi quasi volessimo fare un fascio che contiene un campione o esemplare appunto di ogni tipo d'erba, mentre il senso dovrebbe essere "_mettere insieme confusamente cose che vanno tenute distinte"_. 

_"Fare di ogni filo d'erba un fascio" _non esprime la diversità (varietà dei tipi) ma piuttosto accentua che mettiamo assieme ciascun filo/pianta (non dimenticando né un solo filo).


----------



## Paulfromitaly

francisgranada said:


> Secondo me la versione "fare di tutta l'erba un fascio" è quella che esprime meglio il senso figurato di cui stiamo discutendo. Cioè, appunto nel senso di "mettere insieme tutta l'erba disponibile", senza selezionare o separare i vari tipi d'erba uno dall'altro.



Il punto è che tale espressione NON esiste, essendo solo un storpiatura dell'originale.


----------



## Sempervirens

Necsus said:


> In un intervento in questo forum mi è capitato di leggere "fare di tutta l'erba un fascio": tempo fa mi venne riferito di una correzione richiesta in un doppiaggio proprio per questa frase, che era stata giudicata sbagliata dalla funzionaria responsabile. Non mi ero mai soffermato a considerarla più di tanto, ma in effetti è vero, il modo di dire è _fare d'ogni erba un fascio_ (accomunare figurativamente in uno stesso giudizio cose, situazioni, persone fra loro diverse) e dire _di tutta l'erba_ non ha affatto lo stesso significato, in quanto il senso è proprio mettere insieme erbe diverse, non tutta l'erba disponibile in un ipotetico campo. Si potrebbe al massimo dire 'fare di tutte le erbe un fascio', al plurale, e forse proprio dalla involontaria fusione di queste due possibili versioni deriva la frequente citazione errata della frase... O pensate che possa esserci un'altra spiegazione?



Ciao, Necsus! mah, francamente non saprei spiegarti con precisione la differenza tra le due frasi. Ritengo però utile dare un'occhiata a questa discussione.

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=109724&langid=14  Qui si parla appunto dell'espressione ' Fare di tutta l'erba un fascio'.

Saluti

S.V


----------



## ohbice

francisgranada said:


> Secondo me la versione "fare di tutta l'erba un fascio" è quella che esprimerebbe meglio il senso figurato di cui stiamo discutendo. Cioè, appunto nel senso di "mettere insieme tutta l'erba disponibile", senza selezionare o separare i vari tipi d'erba uno dall'altro.



Come è già stato ampiamente scritto, il problema è il campo. Il campo contiene erbe diverse, non un solo tipo di erba. Per questo si usa dire "Fare d'ogni erba un fascio". Perché si tratta di erbe diverse. L'espressione "Fare di tutta l'erba un fascio" ha il grave difetto di non dire nulla sul campo. Non ci dice niente sul fatto che il campo sia fatto di tanti tipi di erbe diverse (e in effetti il mondo è fatto di differenze, e tutti i nostri organi di senso e anche la maniera con cui i nostri neuroni elaborano le informazioni eccetera eccetera sono basati su questa sostanziale questione: la differenza). Non dicendoci nulla a proposito di questo fatto essenziale, questa forma sbagliata (Fare di tutta l'erba un fascio) potrebbe portarci a ipotizzare (dato che nessuno ce lo impedisce) che il campo contiene erba tutta uguale. A questo punto il detto non servirebbe assolutamente a nulla. Quindi, presupposto essenziale del detto è che dica che al mondo ci sono differenze. Per questo il detto è "Fare d'ogni erba un fascio". 
Mi scuso per ridondanza ed eventuali ripetizioni ma desideravo essere il più chiaro possibile


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Sempervirens said:


> Ciao, Necsus! mah, francamente non saprei spiegarti con precisione la differenza tra le due frasi. Ritengo però utile dare un'occhiata a questa discussione.
> 
> http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=109724&langid=14  Qui si parla appunto dell'espressione ' Fare di tutta l'erba un fascio'.
> 
> Saluti
> 
> S.V



Invece di citare frasi scritte da persone la cui conoscenza della lingua italiana potrebbe essere lacunosa, ci si dovrebbe riferire ai dizionari che fino a prova contraria sono un punto di riferimento.


> http://www.treccani.it/vocabolario/fascio/
> *b.* fig. Carico, fardello: _Io son sì stanco sotto ’l f_. _antico De le mie colpe_ (Petrarca). Con altri sign. fig. in varie locuz.: _raccogliere le forze in un f_., riunirle, renderle compatte; _mettere in f_., unire o ammassare confusamente, oppure considerare alla stessa stregua cose o persone diverse, non fare distinzione: _mette in un f_. _avversarî politici e delinquenti comuni_ (con lo stesso senso, _farne tutt’un f_.); *far d’ogni erba un fascio*.,  mettere insieme molte cose alla rinfusa, giudicare tutti quanti alla  stessa stregua, o anche, ma raro, vivere da scapestrato; meno com., _andare_, _mandare in f_., in rovina; _fare un f_., _cascare_, _andar giù in f_., cadere insieme confusamente, uno addosso all’altro (cfr., con accezioni affini, ma non identiche, _a rifascio_, _a catafascio_).



Ovviamente il Treccani non fa menzione di "fare di *tutta* l'erba in fascio".


----------



## ohbice

Sempervirens said:


> Ciao, Necsus! mah, francamente non saprei spiegarti con precisione la differenza tra le due frasi. Ritengo però utile dare un'occhiata a questa discussione.
> 
> http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=109724&langid=14 Qui si parla appunto dell'espressione ' Fare di tutta l'erba un fascio'.
> 
> Saluti
> 
> S.V



Ciao Sempervirens, sono andato a leggere ma non mi pare che si dica nulla di più di quanto non si sia già detto qui. Purtroppo non è semplice recuperare una situazione sbagliata. Si può comunque cercare di fare la cosa giusta 

Scusa la sovrapposizione Paul.


----------



## aefrizzo

oh said:


> Come è già stato ampiamente scritto, il problema è il campo. Il campo contiene erbe diverse, non un solo tipo di erba. Per questo si usa dire "Fare d'ogni erba un fascio". Perché si tratta di erbe diverse. L'espressione "Fare di tutta l'erba un fascio" ha il grave difetto di non dire nulla sul campo. Non ci dice niente sul fatto che il campo sia fatto di tanti tipi di erbe diverse (e in effetti il mondo è fatto di differenze, e tutti i nostri organi di senso e anche la maniera con cui i nostri neuroni elaborano le informazioni eccetera eccetera sono basati su questa sostanziale questione: la differenza). Non dicendoci nulla a proposito di questo fatto essenziale, questa forma sbagliata (Fare di tutta l'erba un fascio) potrebbe portarci a ipotizzare (dato che nessuno ce lo impedisce) che il campo contiene erba tutta uguale. A questo punto il detto non servirebbe assolutamente a nulla. Quindi, presupposto essenziale del detto è che dica che al mondo ci sono differenze. Per questo il detto è "Fare d'ogni erba un fascio".
> Mi scuso per ridondanza ed eventuali ripetizioni ma desideravo essere il più chiaro possibile


Un po' riluttante, perchè mi pare di farla lunga: Nel colloquiale, uso e sento usare con indifferenza entrambe le espressioni, _d'ogni erba, di tutta l'erba, _e persino_ di tutt'erba un fascio_. Tanto, so che non c'è alcun dubbio sul messaggio.  La lezione Treccani e l'uso convenzionale naturalmente fanno testo. Per restare nella tua metafora, però, se io fossi alle prime armi con l'italiano (bambino, straniero) l'espressione _d'ogni erba _mi provocherebbe un dubbio: Per caso, si allude alla raccolta separata di ogni specie di erba e alla confezione di un fascio distinto per ogni specie?


----------



## francisgranada

aefrizzo said:


> ... se io fossi alle prime armi con l'italiano (bambino, straniero) l'espressione _d'ogni erba _mi provocherebbe un dubbio: Per caso, si allude alla raccolta separata di ogni specie di erba e alla confezione di un fascio distinto per ogni specie?


Sì, questa interpretazione è venuta in mente anche a me. Però mi pare che non tanto si tratti delle "prime armi con l'italiano", ma piuttosto dell'ambiguità della propria espressione. Insomma, se la traduco in altre lingue, l'ambiguità rimane (cioè una tale interpretazione e possibile anche in altre lingue).


----------



## VogaVenessian

francisgranada said:


> ... Insomma, se la traduco in altre lingue, l'ambiguità rimane (cioè una tale interpretazione e possibile anche in altre lingue).


... penso che la dovresti tradurre ricorrendo a un'espressione, a una frase fatta, equivalente nel significato; non la puoi tradurre letteralmente. Circa il significato credo che ormai non sussista alcun dubbio. O no?


----------



## francisgranada

Ciao Voga. Hai ragione, ma quello che volevo dire io è che l'espressione "così come è" è interpretabile _anche _così come lo ha indicato Aefrizzo, e questo non solo in italiano. Cioè, se analizzassimo una frase simile in altre lingue (suppondendo che una tale frase fatta ci esista) allora il "problema/dilemma" sarebbe uguale o simile. Quindi secondo me non tanto si tratta di una cosa specificamente italiana oppure strettamente linguistica o grammaticale, ma piuttosto di come la riusciamo ad interpretare/comprendere "spontaneamente". 

Se ho capito bene la domanda originale, allora stiamo parlando della correttezza o sulla eventuale "sbagliatezza" della frase "_fare di tutta l'erba un fascio_" rispetto a "_fare d'ogni erba un fascio_". Insomma, visto che - da non madrelingua - non ho mai sentito questa espressione (o modo dire) in nessuna versione, a prima vista mi pare che la frase originale riportata da Necsus (sia quella una versione  "ufficialmente" esistente o meno) sia comprensibile e corrispondente al significato _mettere insieme confusamente cose che vanno tenute distinte_ (riportato da te, citando il Treccani).  La versione "_fare d'ogni erba un fascio_" spontaneamente mi pare più ambigua e un po' meno "chiara" (dal punto di vista del supposto significato figurato ). 

Ma assolutamente non insisto, ovviamente , è solo un parere ...


----------



## Connie Eyeland

@Paul: Certamente a te non servono i miei link per constatare che in rete esistono varie pubblicazioni attestanti la legittimità e l'equivalenza delle due varianti "_fare di ogni erba un fascio" e "fare di tutta l'erba un fascio_". L'ipotesi che la seconda non esisterebbe o sarebbe errata viene così a cadere.
Il fatto che il Treccani ne abbia citato solo una tra gli esempi non esclude l'esistenza dell'altra (fermo restando che la variante con "ogni" è l'originale): di fatto entrambe sono utilizzate in letteratura e vengono riportate insieme sul glossario delle frasi fatte (redatto in base ai dizionari dei modi di dire di Carlo Lapucci e di B.M. Quartu, rispettivamente editi da Garzanti e Rizzoli nel 1993):*
*Fare di ogni erba      un fascio / di tutta l'erba un fascio
Generalizzare eccessivamente. Letteralmente, significa raccogliere tutte le specie di erbe in un solo fascio, senza distinguerle. In senso metaforico, descrive dunque l'atteggiamento di considerare un unico insieme confuso e indistinto. L'espressione (di chiara origine contadina) era già attestata da B. Varchi nella sua _Grammatica_ (1807).

Non trovo tanto strano che si sia sviluppata la variante "_fare di tutta l'erba un fascio_"; come a Francis, anche a me pare che esprima più chiaramente, in italiano contemporaneo, il concetto di mescolare elementi eterogenei; "tutta l'erba" non ha il significato di "l'erba che c'è in un campo, nella sua totalità", ma quello di "tutti i tipi di erba" (così come con "tutta la verdura" possiamo intendere "tutti i tipi di verdura" anziché "la verdura che c'è in un orto, nella sua totalità"). 
In questo modo, non vedo differenza di significato tra l'originale fascio formato da ogni erba (= ogni tipo d'erba) e il più recente fascio formato da tutta l'erba (= tutti i tipi di erba) e dunque mi pare normale che ad oggi entrambi i modi di dire siano validi ed equivalenti.


----------



## Necsus

Ciao, Connie. Ciao a tutti. All'origine della discussione io in realtà non dicevo che l'altra versione non esiste, l'avevo aperta proprio perché esiste, e volevo capire se potesse essere in qualche modo 'corretta'. Però nonostante i tanti post e la tua ottima argomentazione, non mi sembra di vedere moltissime attestazioni di un uso della versione con 'tutta' in ambito diverso da quello colloquiale/proverbiale, che non può essere considerata una dimostrazione di 'correttezza'. E personalmente continuo a pensare che anche a quel livello per suggerire la stessa idea della frase originaria e mantenere il valore di 'ogni' dovrebbe essere al plurale: "fare di tutte le erbe un fascio". Comunque non voglio riaprire la questione, mi pare che sia stata ormai analizzata e dibattuta abbastanza a fondo, almeno per quella che era la mia istanza di partenza.


----------



## Connie Eyeland

Benritrovato, Necsus!

Sulla questione "esistenza dell'espressione" stavo rispondendo a Paul. 
La versione con "tutta" è registrata in pubblicazioni universitarie e dizionario Rizzoli dei sinonimi e contrari (i cui link erano nel post cancellato; se sei interessato te li posso mandare via PM). 
L'uso è certamente proverbiale, ma io stavo infatti parlando di un modo di dire proverbiale che si è affermato a fianco dell'originale (la variante con "ogni" è senza dubbio l'originale, perché presente già nel settecentesco Vocabolario degli accademici della Crusca ed utilizzata anche dal Manzoni nei Promessi Sposi). 
In quando al tuo "tutte le erbe", sicuramente trasmette bene il senso e infatti mi pare utilizzato piuttosto diffusamente, anche in vari libri (però non ne ho trovato menzione in scritti specifici sui modi di dire della lingua italiana e per questo sopra parlavo solo di "tutta", come versione alternativa legittimata). Ciao.


----------



## Blackman

Ecco un ambiguo esempio di uso di questa espressione, tratto dalla stampa odierna: _guai a fare d'ogni erba una fascio. Ci sono avvocati e avvocati....

_Prima si invita a _non_ fare di ogni d'erba un fascio che a me  (_e forse solo a me)_ suona come fare un fascio per ogni tipo d'erba (un fascio per gli avvocati, un altro per gli architetti, eccetera..) e poi lo si fa, distinguendo tra avvocati e avvocati. Io, in tutta sincerità, non la capisco. Sarà forse ironica, ma tutti questi rovesciamenti di significato la svuotano e basta, secondo me.


----------



## Connie Eyeland

Ciao, Blackman. 

L'espressione "_fare di ogni erba un fascio_", dal punto di vista puramente semantico, potrebbe dare adito a due diverse interpretazioni (per chi non ne conoscesse a priori il significato codificato):

1. Prendere ogni diverso tipo d'erba e farne un unico fascio;
2. Fare un fascio diverso per ogni diverso tipo d'erba.

E' questa intrinseca ambiguità che ha fatto sì, secondo me, che del modo di dire in questione nascessero molte varianti, a livello popolare, varianti che per i parlanti potevano trasmettere più chiaramente l'effettivo significato che vuole avere, che è soltanto il primo. 
Nell'articolo da te citato la frase è usata correttamente, con il suo effettivo significato, non c'è rovesciamento di senso a scopo ironico: si invita a _non_ fare un unico fascio di ogni diversa erba esistente (cioè a _non_ mettere tutto insieme indistintamente, a _non _generalizzare) e si va dunque poi a distinguere cosa va tenuto separato.


----------



## Blackman

Grazie Connie. In effetti non è che non la capisco ovviamente, ma ci devo pensare su ogni volta, sia per usarla che per capirla.


Connie Eyeland said:


> Ciao, Blackman.
> 
> L'espressione "_fare di ogni erba un fascio_", dal punto di vista puramente semantico, potrebbe dare adito a due diverse interpretazioni (per chi non ne conoscesse a priori il significato codificato):
> 
> 1. Prendere ogni diverso tipo d'erba e farne un unico fascio;
> 2. Fare un fascio diverso per ogni diverso tipo d'erba.
> 
> E' questa intrinseca ambiguità che ha fatto sì, secondo me, che del modo di dire in questione nascessero molte varianti, a livello popolare, varianti che per i parlanti potevano trasmettere più chiaramente l'effettivo significato che vuole avere, che è soltanto il primo.
> Nell'articolo da te citato la frase è usata correttamente, con il suo effettivo significato, non c'è rovesciamento di senso a scopo ironico: si invita a _non_ fare un unico fascio di ogni diversa erba esistente (cioè a _non_ mettere tutto insieme indistintamente, a _non _generalizzare) e si va dunque poi a distinguere cosa va tenuto separato.


----------



## Passante

Solo io le uso in modo diverso? 
Fare d'ogni erba un fascio= catalogare le persone/etichettarle 
mentre fare di tutta l'erba un fascio (unico)= per una sola similitudine accomunarle tutte sebbene diverse
Esempio: 
X= Mario è un arrogante basta guardare il suo sguardo.
Y= Si ma tu fai d'ogni erba un fascio.

X= Mario come tutti gli uomini è un arrogante
Y= Si ma tu fai di tutta l'erba un fascio.

Forse ci vedete poca differenza, ma io ne vedo tanta.


----------



## Connie Eyeland

Ciao, Passante!


> Fare d'ogni erba un fascio= catalogare le persone/etichettarle


Temo che questo significato non corrisponda a quello effettivo...
Come puoi vedere da precedenti interventi, sul nostro stesso dizionario oppure qui e qui, il significato è _"_generalizzare, mettere insieme cose diverse alla rinfusa, giudicare tutti quanti alla stessa stregua (o anche, ma raro, vivere da scapestrato)". L'ultima accezione è in realtà quella originaria, derivata dal senso più stetto dell'espressione primordiale "_far fascio d'ogni erba_", che era "non distinguere il bene dal male" (come attestato dal Vocabolario degli accademici della Crusca - vedi punto IX qui).

Le due espressioni "_fare di [ogni erba/tutta l'erba] un fascio_" sono esattamente equivalenti; la seconda è nata come variante della prima (per me a causa del fatto che la prima non risulta immediatamente chiara nel significato che vorrebbe avere, anzi che ha), ma la differenza tra le due è soltanto formale/lessicale, non contenutistica/semantica. 
Comunque, io ho imparato la frase "_fare di ogni erba un fascio_" per quel che convenzionalmente vuol dire e in quel senso la uso, ma sono in prima fila a dire che se la si analizza, non si può non accorgersi della sua ambiguità, quindi capisco benissimo le perplessità di Blackman e anche il fatto che tu (come molti altri) la possa interpretare e usare con un senso diverso da quello che in realtà ha/avrebbe.


----------



## VogaVenessian

Blackman said:


> Ecco un ambiguo esempio di uso di questa espressione, tratto dalla stampa odierna: _guai a fare d'ogni erba una fascio. Ci sono avvocati e avvocati....
> 
> _Prima si invita a _non_ fare di ogni d'erba un fascio che a me  (_e forse solo a me)_ suona come fare un fascio per ogni tipo d'erba (un fascio per gli avvocati, un altro per gli architetti, eccetera..) e poi lo si fa, distinguendo tra avvocati e avvocati. Io, in tutta sincerità, non la capisco. Sarà forse ironica, ma tutti questi rovesciamenti di significato la svuotano e basta, secondo me.


Ma no dai, perchè ti complichi la vita, lascia perdere gli architetti, i fabbri, i calzolai ... Il ragionamento che si sta facendo non è sul piano della catalogazione. Ti faccio un esempio che calza con la frase che proponi: devo scegliere un avvocato per difendermi in giudizio e penso: "Beh, un'avvocato vale l'altro!" "Eh no! - mi risponderesti - Guai a fare di ogni erba un fascio: ci sono avvocati bravi e avvocati scalzacani! Scegline uno che conosci, che vinca le cause in tribunale, ecc."


----------

